# April 2010 Photo Contest Rules



## Waterwings (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, we had a great turnout for the March contest, with 19 members submitting a total of 35 photos. Now it's time for the April event. This one has to do with your tackle bag or box and what's in it. Open to all members who have made at least 4 posts during March. Winner gets Bragging Rights and their winning photo on the homepage. This is an easy one 8) 

*Updated to clarify rules, 4-6-10 @ 11:13pm CDT*

*Topic*: _Hard_ Crankbaits (must be the type that legitimately submerges at least 1' or more below the surface)

*Number of crankbaits to use*: 5 (five), names/brands listed under the photo submission.

1. Photo must have all 5 crankbaits arranged in the same photo (no individual pics) however you want, with any background or prop to assist in arranging/staging the lures (as long as it doesn't interfere with viewing the lures). No background or prop is required if you don't want to use them. 

2. The crankbaits must have all hooks attached.

3. Be creative. This contest will be based on the style of your setup. 

4. Be safe. No children or pets are to be used to hold the lures or placed on them. 

5. Once again _no_ boats in the photos. 

6. Post-processing PS, CS, Gimp, etc) can be used to some degree. Text/captions can be included (no cussing).

7. List the crankbaits used under the photo.

7. Have fun!

*Starts*: Today, April 1, 2010
*Ends*: Tuesday, April 27, 2010, at 8:00pm EDT. (I have a committment I have to attend the following days after the27th).

*Submissions*: 1 (one) per member. Photo must not exceed the site requirements for photos. (800 pixels on the longest side)


The link to post your submissions is at: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12984

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 1, 2010)

I see there has been some looking (which is good  ) at the new contest topic, and hopefully the wheels are spinning and everyone is thinking of neat ways to photograph crankbaits 8)


----------

